# Mack and a couple of my favorite goldens...



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your boy Mac, what a gorgeous boy he is. Love his golden buddies too, they look like they have a great time together.

The first picture is great, it does look like they're laughing.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful boy! I love the name Mac; I know we have a Sheltie named Mac that comes to our vet!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs. I can see my boy in all these pics.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww great pictures. Love them laughing in the first one lol.

We have a collie mix. They, like Goldens, are such great dogs.

Here is my Bailey boy:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Nolefan: when you say your collie Mac is stubborn, how so? I'd love to learn more about collies seeing as my boy is half collie.


Bailey is beautiful. Here is my golden/collie mix:


----------



## clarajames (Dec 21, 2011)

That's really good pics and he is looking so cute and fit.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

That first one really is a great shot! Beautiful dogs, all...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I MISSED this! We need more pics of Mack<:

I'm especially enjoying them because we missed the puppy years with our collie. 

So when he's playing with the other dogs or with you, do you get a lot of the wookie sounds?


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Megora said:


> So when he's playing with the other dogs or with you, do you get a lot of the wookie sounds?


 
I'll answer for Bailey, he is *very *loud when he is playing (if that's what you mean by wookie sounds . He is always grunting and such when he is playing with Maggie. Mags is pretty much silent when she plays. If someone didn't know my dog and they saw/heard him playing, I think they would be scared :bowl:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Mack and Lupe play tug










Mack and Lupe play bitey Face! 










Lupe all snuggled up with my oldest daughter










Hard to be still..........










Lupe is 2 1/2 and Mack is only 7 months.... she needs more naps 










Poor pretty boy, separated from the kids playing with their toys on the floor Christmas morning....

Mack is 7 months now and yes, he is very vocal when he plays, he sounds quite fierce.... He also moans and groans a lot when he is bored or tired. He did great with all the company we had over the Christmas holiday... We had a housefull and he just laid down frog-style in the middle of the kitchen floor and let everyone sort of step around or over him while he napped. He is a terrific, sweet boy. We are starting the pre-agility foundation class in January and I am excited to see how it goes. He is smart, but so far is not super focused. We will see 

Thank you for your interest in him. These photos were of our last weekend visit from Lupe, her family moved to the beach over Christmas. I'm awfully sad, although we will visit them, it won't be the same as having her pop in for the afternoon.... I was wavering a bit (two big dogs being a lot for our small sized back yard) but am thinking we will definitely be adding a golden puppy to the mix after Mack turns a year old. He loves a playmate and as much as I adore him, I still need a golden, too.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cute! I see the one golden has a Packers collar on, good choice!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Go Pack Go!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's gorgeous. I love the napping pictures. Especially the 'hey, are you sleeping?" one!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Your boy is ADORABLE!
I'm really starting to admire Collies. There's a blue merle rough coat here in our complex. What an absolutely stunning dog! He doesn't seem particularly friendly, so I haven't met him up close. Can't help staring when I see him out, though - he's just so pretty.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

LifeofRiley, I've had fun seeing how different collies can be. Before I decided on Mack, I went and visited a few different breeders and a couple dog shows and mostly the collies I met were all friendly, outgoing dogs. They are not quite on the 'excessive greeting disorder' level as goldens, but all seemed to be very happy to be petted and made much of. I think maybe they are not quite as physical as most goldens I've known.

I'm really excited about my training club starting classes in a week or so. I've become a bit slack with out training routine over the entire holiday stretch, so it will be good to get back in routine. Luckily Mack is food motivated, so I have that going for me. I've noticed he can be a bit stubborn (I guess we all can be) so it will be fun to see how his focus improves and if I can do a better job managing our sessions.


----------

